

Buffer App Now Making Over $100K In Monthly Revenue, With 600K Users - eriktrans
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/25/buffer-scheduling-service-now-making-over-100k-in-monthly-revenue-with-600k-users-sending-5m-updates-per-month/

======
michaelkscott
Congrats to Joel and team. I remember reading your post [1] on HN from a
couple of weeks ago about how you guys barely had 100 signups the first month.
You've come a long way since then and totally deserve the success you're
seeing. [1] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5387168>

